# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/13/19



## jd56 (Jan 13, 2019)

Still cold here on the Eastcoast...but, just about 66 days till Spring.

Anywho...let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

These tires and tubes came yesterday for the purple Peugeot Terrot, from Texas LBS of my new friend Tad @petritl 
Thank you very much!




I'm brand new in the huge history of vintage lightweights.
I'm a bit flabbergasted at how fast these bikes are!


----------



## morton (Jan 13, 2019)

Another miserable weather week so antiquing I go.

First up is the Hubley made Lindy plane probably from the 1920’s.  Prop broken and non-original landing gear but it is an oldie but goodie.  These bring good money if complete but I thought this would make a great fender ornament for a rat rod or patina “laced” bike.  4” long by 3 ½” wide.  Can’t figure out what that hole in the nose right in back of the prop is for.














How about a little Civil War history.  The medal is a souvenir of the 1898 GAR convention. GAR was the CW equivalent of the VFW and they held reunions for many years, the most famous of which were at Gettysburg.  I printed a post card from the event I found on the net and mounted it and the medal to card board.  Highly unlikely, but I wonder if one of those marching in the photo was wearing this very medal.











Chalk these up to my very modest collection. Added two dogs yesterday. For those too young to know, these were game prizes given by midway venders at fairs, carnivals, etc.  Very fragile and easy to break, most of mine have some defects cause I don’t buy em’ unless cheap.  Also have a bird, elephant, and a very nice cat.










What’s with this boat?  I think its old but don’t know for sure.  Looks like someone made it into a watering can?  I do believe it’s got some age, but that’s about all I know.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2019)

I got about 15” of snow yesterday and I’d really like to return it.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2019)

A few things.........light up the room at night with cool lamps







......................


----------



## SimpleMan (Jan 13, 2019)

Haven’t found a thing bicycle related lately....starting to wonder if there is anything left around here. Ever get that feeling? Did drag home some stuff I like though. 

A Dayton Friction Toy dump truck made here in Dayton in the 20’s. A Sinclair tanker and a Tonka Mighty wrecker to add to the collection.


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2019)

Just this reflector


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I got about 15” of snow yesterday and I’d really like to return it. View attachment 932419



I feel you, I work 4 miles from home and it took me an hour and a half to get home. People can’t drive! My commute Friday in the STL.


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I got about 15” of snow yesterday and I’d really like to return it. View attachment 932419[/QU
> 
> That is the only thing I don't miss about living in upstate N.Y.  My last 14 years of work was driving mail truck up through the Catskill Mountains everyday. 450 miles a day. Winter was terrible


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 13, 2019)

Was a good week! Scored this Elgin twin 30 ( i think) in original paint! Missing some key parts. Also some 28” skins for another project! Crappy indoor pic due to crappy weather.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> I feel you, I work 4 miles from home and it took me an hour and a half to get home. People can’t drive! My commute Friday in the STL.
> 
> View attachment 932430



People are the same way here. We get a 1/2” of snow and everyone forgets how to drive. Ughhh. I did see you guys got hammered too. 

65 degrees last week to a foot and a half of snow this week.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 13, 2019)

schwinndoggy said:


> Was a good week! Scored this Elgin twin 30 ( i think) in original paint! Missing some key parts. Also some 28” skins for another project! Crappy indoor pic due to crappy weather.
> 
> View attachment 932432
> 
> View attachment 932439



Just FYI it is a Twin 20. 30 has aluminum fenders. 
Mike


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 13, 2019)

All cleaned up and reassembled after 2 weeks in a molasses bath


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 13, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Just FYI it is a Twin 20. 30 has aluminum fenders.
> Mike



Oops looks like a 4 Star didn’t notice the head shroud.


----------



## petritl (Jan 13, 2019)

Rustystone2112; Wow, that turned out nice.


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> All cleaned up and reassembled after 2 weeks in a molasses bath
> 
> View attachment 932444
> 
> ...




Came out nice. I like how the tires are really tucked up into the fenders, especially the rear. Looks to have a lowered effect.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 13, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Oops looks like a 4 Star didn’t notice the head shroud.



I got some learning to do about these types of Elgins. A good friend supplied me with this info. Which defines it as a 4 star deluxe twin bar. I am new as gay about it! Lol


----------



## Dave K (Jan 13, 2019)

Schwinn Gothic fenders


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 13, 2019)

stoney said:


> Came out nice. I like how the tires are really tucked up into the fenders, especially the rear. Looks to have a lowered effect.



I had the exact same thought, and i hope i can find a matching or similar tire and even a skinnier tire for the front like it had . The rear tire is ridable bet extremely hard and brittle and the OG front is worn to the cords


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 13, 2019)

NO bikes in a while.. But cant complain too much,I had some pretty great bike finds in 2018All Ive had time for lately is pouring through 1000s of vintage books,from a recent estate clean out,weeding them out,sorting,recycling etc,etc..BUT have found some pretty cool ones that Im sure someone here can appreciate..Some great "beat" poetry books,about 5-6 signed Allen Ginsberg books so far(3 of the 4 signed) and an early Charles Bukowski !


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 13, 2019)

I found a fair condition Lucas carbide lamp at the Tennessee Motorama.




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 13, 2019)

I hit up the local estate sales and picked up a bunch of odds-n--ends.

Vintage Fishing Equipment, with a new unused pair of felt bottom wadding boots.



Sans & Streiffe 998 Commander Binoculars housed in a magnesium body with Bak 4 Prisims. What makes these interesting is they have a very wide 13% viewing angle which will make them great for tracking wildlife in the back yard.




Vintage Plumb Double Bit Axe, and some mining picks that I will restore. I already fixed up the one that is in center. Someone tried to re-seat a handle before it was purchased but had no clue how to do it properly. Luckily enough wood was left in the handle that allowed me to re use and fit it.



Vintage Ice Skates.



And some leather belts that accept replaceable buckles (I already had the Buckles, but needed some belts that would accept them).


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 13, 2019)

Also a real cool book. A 1969 dated reprint of the 1902 Sears Roebuck Catalog. It has a 1162 pages of vintage goodies to browse through. Its fun for me to see all the prices.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 13, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> NO bikes in a while.. But cant complain too much,I had some pretty great bike finds in 2018All Ive had time for lately is pouring through 1000s of vintage books,from a recent estate clean out,weeding them out,sorting,recycling etc,etc..BUT have found some pretty cool ones that Im sure someone here can appreciate..Some great "beat" poetry books,about 5-6 signed Allen Ginsberg books so far(3 of the 4 signed) and an early Charles Bukowski !View attachment 932500
> 
> View attachment 932501



Oh yeah..These stereo view cards too..


----------



## jkent (Jan 13, 2019)

MarkKBike said:


> Also A real cool book. A 1969 dated reprint of the 1902 Sears Roebuck Catalog. It has a 1162 pages of vintage goodies to browse through. Its fun for me to see all the prices.
> 
> View attachment 932530
> 
> ...




I have the Hammerless 38 break top S&W  just like the bottom one in the Catalog. I also have the reprint of the Sears Catalog.
You can spend hours just looking through all the cool things in that Catalog.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2019)

I was extremely pleased to receive one of Jeff's @39zep battery trays with light for my CWC built 39 Zep.  Still working on figuring out the horn issue for inside the tank, the one that came with the bike just makes strange chirps.  I had a replacement that worked fine yesterday and now I can't get any noise from it!
 From @ratdaddy arrived a John Alexander bar-mount light.  It still has the rust/burn-out patina from the Paris, Texas building fire.  The primary bracket, and the bar mounts, are brazed on the light housing in a "make-do" manner very typical of Mr. Alexander trying out ideas.  It will be perfect for my Rocket bicycle or one of my Alexander scooter projects.  If anyone can identify the light Mfr. I would love to get the proper lens and bezel.  It measures approx. 3 7/8 inches in diameter.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I was extremely pleased to receive one of Jeff's @39zep battery trays with light for my CWC built 39 Zep.  Still working on figuring out the horn issue for inside the tank, the one that came with the bike just makes strange chirps.  I had a replacement that worked fine yesterday and now I can't get any noise from it!
> From @ratdaddy arrived a John Alexander bar-mount light.  It still has the rust/burn-out patina from the Paris, Texas building fire.  The primary bracket, and the bar mounts, are brazed on the light housing in a "make-do" manner very typical of Mr. Alexander trying out ideas.  It will be perfect for my Rocket bicycle or one of my Alexander scooter projects.  If anyone can identify the light Mfr. I would love to get the proper lens and bezel.  It measures approx. 3 7/8 inches in diameter.View attachment 932587
> 
> View attachment 932588




If the horn chirps, it just needs a little adjustment to the set screw on the back. loosen the nut, and turn the screw a little while hitting the button till you get it to beep, then lock down the nut.


----------



## petritl (Jan 13, 2019)

This week I received a pantagraphed stem for a 1982 OLMO Competition and a crusty pair of late 70s 1st generation Dura Ace calipers.

A cheesy 1970s cotton backpack with cool graphics.

A bracket to hang a handlebar bag on the Mercian.

I’m not into knives but I thought this one was neat. It doesn’t open., the blade spring has tension, the lock “locks and unlocks” the button but the button doesn’t do anything.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 13, 2019)

Got a plate for my Monark .     Can anyone tell me WHERE this plate came from.     I live in Western Washington...............


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 13, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Got a plate for my Monark .     Can anyone tell me WHERE this plate came from.     I live in Western Washington...............
> 
> View attachment 932596



I'll go with Walla Walla.....................


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2019)

catfish said:


> If the horn chirps, it just needs a little adjustment to the set screw on the back. loosen the nut, and turn the screw a little while hitting the button till you get it to beep, then lock down the nut.




Thanks Ed!  All fixed.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 13, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> I'll go with Walla Walla.....................



I hadn't thought of that, but that's in washington.    WINNING !!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2019)

And then there was light...


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 13, 2019)

Got a sweet bike that's out of the realm of my collecting experience. 
Super nice 1960 Schwinn Continental. Thanks Cody.
A wedge light and dropstand for future projects


----------



## Kato (Jan 13, 2019)

schwinndoggy said:


> Was a good week! Scored this Elgin twin 30 ( i think) in original paint! Missing some key parts. Also some 28” skins for another project! Crappy indoor pic due to crappy weather.
> 
> View attachment 932439




That Iver is killer !! What's the story on it ??


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Got a sweet bike that's out of the realm of my collecting experience.
> Super nice 1960 Schwinn Continental. Thanks Cody.
> A wedge light and dropstand for future projects View attachment 932915
> 
> View attachment 932916




I'm speechless!!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 14, 2019)

A day late, but was busy yesterday. Got a  Goodrich flange sign, old goat drawn wagon picture and what’s left of a Nesbitt’s thermometer.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2019)

Two stingrays today one I think has been restored..using all new old stock stingray parts.. other is original.....I Couldn’t pass them up....  :0


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 18, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> I'll go with Walla Walla.....................



Could be Walla Walla Washington comes to mind for the W.W.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 18, 2019)

Very nice stingrays. I'm building up a 1966 sting from bits and parts. i'll be using mostly Schwinn parts on this build. enjoy!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 21, 2019)

I ran across roughly 50 pounds of vintage Campagnolo parts which I'm now sorting and categorizing. Also, a 1984 Univega Alpina Pro, though I bet very few people care about that. I like that era since that's when I was working in a bike shop. There are many fond memories of mt. bikes with 68-degree head tubes.


----------

